# Cartagena Port



## antiguogrumete (Apr 28, 2010)

A Mediterranean port with lots of history and beautiful views ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvPHtPkm37E

and with many ships to see


----------



## Scelerat (Sep 18, 2012)

I went there on a Denholms ship, an OBO, the "Friendly Carrier" with a small parcel of gasoil, I think. Must have been 1986? Interesting looking place, not that I was able to get ashore!


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Cartagena is a very interesting place with lots of history - Hannibal. Including sections of Punic walls and a Roman Amphitheatre. The museum with the theatre is excellent and I would recommend a visit to Cartagena. I live about 40 minutes away when I am in Spain.
However I only ever seems to see Naval vessels when I visit - a big navy port.

Hawkey01


----------



## bc9930 (Jan 26, 2013)

antiguogrumete said:


> A Mediterranean port with lots of history and beautiful views ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvPHtPkm37E
> 
> and with many ships to see


 Really enjoyed the vid. Thanks!


----------

